# How young can a kitten get pregnant?



## Guest

Right as some of you know I look after pregnant cats and their kittens BUT i know nothing about pregnancy or getting pregnant etc and I think its about time I should no 
If I think some things going wrong I ring the vet so they talk me through it etc and if I need to take them to the vets then the vet advises me but like I said I actually know nothing about how young they can get pregnant, what is calling? is like a dog in heat? what are the signs like etc.
Just general things like that sorry to be a pain but i really should know  x


----------



## Biawhiska

ask helz, her kitten got pregnant at 3.5months, i think. she is very knowlegeable... it's amazing it could happen with them so young....


----------



## Biawhiska

sure the professional breeders will be along soon to answer the rest as i may get it wrong and don't want to confuse you. lol


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> ask helz, her kitten got pregnant at 3.5months, i think. she is very knowlegeable... it's amazing it could happen with them so young....


wow i didn't know they could get pregnant so young, i think the youngest one i've looked after was about 9 months xx


----------



## Biawhiska

no, me neither though i do think it is very very rare. personally if it's not an accident i think the cats need to be over 9 months and a good size and in good health etc.. well, you know that 

how many cats are you looking after at present? it's a really lovely idea? do you do it by helping the CP or something? If so, I wondered if they helped with costs, vet fees, food etc and homing the kittens.


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> no, me neither though i do think it is very very rare. personally if it's not an accident i think the cats need to be over 9 months and a good size and in good health etc.. well, you know that
> 
> how many cats are you looking after at present? it's a really lovely idea? do you do it by helping the CP or something? If so, I wondered if they helped with costs, vet fees, food etc and homing the kittens.


I just have one with some little uns at the min, I help out my local rescue centre as they are teeming with cats from like the farmers and feral ones etc, they help out with the rehoming but I do a lot on my own as its a bit easier than ringing them all the time. 
Because they are a small rescue place they help out when they can and thankfully i've never had a emergancy with one of the cats or the babies but if i did they would help me, the vets i use are very good and spay/neuter the kittens at a young age before i rehome them (touchy subject i know)so i get a decent amount of help off them aswell.
It also helps because they get a mixture of the cat food they need plus raw aswell which does cut down on food bills.


----------



## Biawhiska

Thanks excellent, lucky cats and kittens being with you.


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> Thanks excellent, lucky cats and kittens being with you.


On some days  
It's great when they go to new homes but on days when they think its great fun to crap behind the wardrobe its not so great


----------



## Biawhiska

lol good point!


----------



## Selk67U2

> how young they can get pregnant, what is calling? is like a dog in heat? what are the signs like etc.
> Just general things like that sorry to be a pain but i really should know x


*Hi Jem. A cat can get pregnant from around 5/6 months, though as we know by helz's cat, it can be earlier, though very rare. 
Calling is the term used when a cat wants a mate, to put it politely, lol. They can, roll around, be overly affectionate with you, call very loudly, it's not like their normal meowing, they also wander around, almost crawling some of them, lol, with their bum in the air. 
Hope that helps.*


----------



## Guest

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Jem. A cat can get pregnant from around 5/6 months, though as we know by helz's cat, it can be earlier, though very rare.
> Calling is the term used when a cat wants a mate, to put it politely, lol. They can, roll around, be overly affectionate with you, call very loudly, it's not like their normal meowing, they also wander around, almost crawling some of them, lol, with their bum in the air.
> Hope that helps.*


Thanks hun,
What are the signs of being pregnant and when do they start to show etc? If you know your cat is pregnant when do u start giving extra food, seperate them from others etc? xx


----------



## helz

fluffypurrs said:


> ask helz, her kitten got pregnant at 3.5months, i think. she is very knowlegeable... it's amazing it could happen with them so young....





Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Jem. A cat can get pregnant from around 5/6 months, though as we know by helz's cat, it can be earlier, though very rare. *


Yep, I'm afraid this is true, my cat did get pregnant at 3 1/2 months (was an accident) and is the reason I found this site in the first place. I was pretty good with looking after mum throughout the pregnancy due to the vast amount of reading I did at the time. And the people on this site were brilliant with the advice when the kittens arrived.

It must be very very rare for this to happen though, because when I phoned the vets suspecting she was pregnant, I was pretty much laughed at down the phone and told "You need to bring her in for worming".

All publications that I have ever read say 5/6 months.

As far as signs are concerned, they vary from cat to cat, but the general guidlines are:
3 weeks nipples pink and prominent
5/6 weeks belly starts to show
7/8 weeks you can feel the babies moving inside
8/9 weeks you can actually see the babies moving inside

I would say, as soon as you know she is pregnant, leave lots of extra food (kitten food) down for her and generally let her eat as much as she wants, the only thing to be careful of, is if she gets fat during pregnancy then it can make the birth more difficult.

As for seperating from other cats, I think that depends on how well they get on together, my cat did not want to be seperated from her brothers, so we would allow them to see each other in the eveings when we were home from work and at weekends. At night they would be allowed together up until the final week, but we would keep our bedroom door open so we could hear if there were any problems (I am a light sleeper) they generally all slept in our room anyway. In the last week of the pregnancy we would shut her in our bedroom (where her nesting box was) with us at night just incase anything started happening, and the boys would roam the rest of the house.


----------



## Guest

Thanks huni,
I dont actually have a pregnant cat but I thought it's about time I found out these things xx 
It must have been a shock to find out ur little un was pregnant? xx


----------



## helz

Jem85 said:


> Thanks huni,
> I dont actually have a pregnant cat but I thought it's about time I found out these things xx
> It must have been a shock to find out ur little un was pregnant? xx


Yeah, I couldn't believe it, I hadn't been too worried about anything like that, because she was so young I just didn't see it being a problem. Unfortunatly one of our neighbours has a Tom that comes round to visit. I had chased him out of the house on several occasions where he had come in through the window. At the time I just thought he was being a pest.
We kept one of the kittens, she is asleep on my lap at the moment, she is about 14 weeks old now, so I am hoping to get her spayed soon. We obviously keep a much closer eye on her as you never know, don't want it to be a case of like mother like daughter.

I thought you took in pregnant cats?


----------



## Guest

helz said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe it, I hadn't been too worried about anything like that, because she was so young I just didn't see it being a problem. Unfortunatly one of our neighbours has a Tom that comes round to visit. I had chased him out of the house on several occasions where he had come in through the window. At the time I just thought he was being a pest.
> We kept one of the kittens, she is asleep on my lap at the moment, she is about 14 weeks old now, so I am hoping to get her spayed soon. We obviously keep a much closer eye on her as you never know, don't want it to be a case of like mother like daughter.
> 
> I thought you took in pregnant cats?


The ones I have had are due to give birth within a couple of days the longest has been a week and I have the vet on the phone if im worried about anything, but pregnancy i know nothing about


----------

